# Fat side up or down



## smokeybo (Feb 3, 2021)

I did five slabs a few weeks ago and have seven slabs on now (31 degrees outside) I usually flip mine over the course of my four day smoke but do y'all think it makes a difference fat side up or down?


----------



## Murray (Feb 3, 2021)

I flip mine over when I bring them in for the night.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 3, 2021)

I hang mine, so it doesn't matter. but I would do fat down first then flip on second smoke.


----------



## kit s (Feb 3, 2021)

I hang mine also...Fat doesn't absorb as muck smoke as meat part, so adjust flavor by how much smoke flavor you want. Fat side  down less smoke in meat, meat side down more direct smoke to meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2021)

If your cold smoking it, I really don’t think it matters.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

I put the Fat side up in my MES.
However if I was using a Smoker that puts out a lot of direct heat, I would put the Fat side Down to protect it from the Direct Heat.

Bear


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 3, 2021)

I did a batch fat side up.  Smoking temps at 175 to 200.


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 3, 2021)

One of my slabs,
They average 5lbs
Since I better maintain flare ups they don't get as firm






			https://i.ibb.co/3zg20jw/Screenshot-20210203-211546.png


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## smokeybo (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll try the hooks next time
The is a place called Allied Kenco in Houston that sells them


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 4, 2021)

I need to find a place with cheaper bellies
I've been paying $5-$6 per pound when I can find it


----------



## kit s (Feb 6, 2021)

smokeybo said:


> I need to find a place with cheaper bellies
> I've been paying $5-$6 per pound when I can find it


Don't know if you have a Costco yor area, mine sell them at 3.93#.


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 7, 2021)

kit s said:


> Don't know if you have a Costco yor area, mine sell them at 3.93#.


Found a deal,




			https://i.ibb.co/TtgztJj/Screenshot-20210207-120630.png


----------

